# hsp 56 micromodem driver



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2002)

I reinstalled my win 98 but my modem needs a driver it is an 
HSP 56 micromodem model # daa module v3.0 I need the driver


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2002)

Hello [email protected] and welcome to the forums

There wouldn't by chance be an FCC ID number on it?

Try going here and scroll down there are a few there.


----------

